# Hand plane restoration (Wards Master)



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I purchased a no. 4 Wards Master hand plane which feels and looks like it was made by Stanley on ebay… I paid $9 plus shipping for this.



















I spent a bit of time working the plane and sharpening the iron… now it's cutting perfect shavings.



















Getting the sole true took no effort whatsoever… once the rust was gone it was perfect.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

I am finding that rust hunting and tool restoration are almost as fun as woodworking. It is a slippery slope I understand. Good job on your plane!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

It is slippery… this is the 2nd in as many weeks. I just need a low angle block plane to round out my collection, then maybe some old stanley chisels


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks good, works well. What's not to like? Congrats!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like you scored big on this one


----------

